# Tarantulas in Spain, Greece and Italy?



## johnharper (Jun 18, 2008)

I was wondering what kinds of tarantulas live in Spain , Greece and Italy?

thanks,
John


----------



## crpy (Jun 18, 2008)

Of course the founder of the name tarantula= the Italian wolf spider( Lycosa tarantula)


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 18, 2008)

That's also called "tarantella" I think, but I'm no sure. I'm not even sure there are Ts in Greece and Italy, I only know about the spanish ones.


----------



## crpy (Jun 18, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> That's also called "tarantella" I think, but I'm no sure. I'm not even sure there are Ts in Greece and Italy, I only know about the spanish ones.


"Terantella" is a dance (crazy dance)is derived from the myth that if the spider bites you ,you dance the tarantella.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 18, 2008)

crpy said:


> Of course the founder of the name tarantula= the Italian wolf spider( Lycosa tarantula)



The irony of this being of course that the Lycosa tarantula is not a theraphosid (tarantula) at all.

I'm not aware of there being any theraphosids anywhere in Europe. Correct me if i'm wrong anybody...


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 18, 2008)

Ummmm.................. None, that I can think of anyway.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 18, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> The irony of this being of course that the Lycosa tarantula is not a theraphosid (tarantula) at all.
> 
> I'm not aware of there being any theraphosids anywhere in Europe. Correct me if i'm wrong anybody...


Ischnocolus andalusiacus, Ischnocolus holosericeus, Ischnocolus valentinus (all three in Spain), Ischnocolus triangulifer (Italy) <--- so I was wrong about them not being in Italy, although it's only 1 species.



crpy said:


> "Terantella" is a dance (crazy dance)is derived from the myth that if the spider bites you ,you dance the tarantella.


Yes, I know this is the source.  The funny thing that tarantulas here are often referred as "tarantellas", even though the term "tarantella" and "tarantula" comes from the Lycosa tarantula (as Ethan mentioned).


----------



## Moltar (Jun 18, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Ischnocolus andalusiacus, Ischnocolus holosericeus, Ischnocolus valentinus (all three in Spain), Ischnocolus triangulifer (Italy) <--- so I was wrong about them not being in Italy, although it's only 1 species.


Wow, crazy. I've never heard of any of those. Are they in the European pet trade? I assume they must be...

I'd love to see a picture and am thus off to google the name right now.


Edit: Ok, I found some. Reminds me a little of E pachypus minus the stout legs.

I triangulifer is a very cool metallic looking, shiny silver. :drool:


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not aware of any of them being in the trade (that means nothing though), at least I never saw any of them. I only know that they are small species (dwarf?).


----------



## Merfolk (Jun 18, 2008)

Lycosa tarantula is actualy bigger, so early european had only this one in mind when they landed in tropical countries and saw large theraphosids for the first time. Hence the name tarantula applied to them.


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

there is only one specie of tarantula in greece(few places), same one found in cyprus but i cant remember the scientific name. rare one too


----------



## Rydog (Jun 18, 2008)

Is _cheatopelma gracile_ found in Greece?


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

yes that one


----------



## kreuz (Jun 19, 2008)

well, there are a few species living in this places. some of them are even in trade. but only here in europe i guess

Italy: Ischnocolus triangulifer 
Portugal: Ischnocolus holosericus, I. valentinus 
Spain: Ischnocolus andalusiacus, I. holosericus, I. valentinus
Greece: Chaetopelma gracile
Cyprus: Chaetopelma karlamani (probably the smalles t found so far)

here some pictures:
probably I. triangulifer
http://giantspiders.com/Ischnocolus.jpg

I. valentinus






my favorite C. karlamani






best wishes


----------



## lleana (Aug 1, 2008)

I was in Spain last week and I came across this guy at the bottom of the pool, after rescuing him and giving him some time to recover and dry out in the sun I moved him to a more sheltered area, and managed to get a few shots of him.

http://lleana.artinvolved.com/art/lucky_131/


----------



## Fender Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Wow, crazy. I've never heard of any of those. Are they in the European pet trade? I assume they must be...
> 
> I'd love to see a picture and am thus off to google the name right now.
> 
> ...


I'm from Europe and can't say you see them in the trade. I'm sure they are, but you don't see them pop up on dealer lists. I could be wrong, but from my point of view, the European T's are practically non-existing in the hobby.


----------



## T-Harry (Aug 1, 2008)

According to Platnick's catalog Chaetopelma gracile is the same species as C. olivaceum. Since C. olivaceum was described earlier this is the now also the correct name for the former C. chaetopelma.
This species is the largest European T and actually is not so uncommon in the hobby here in Germany (I have one myself).


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 13, 2008)

well In cyprus we have two species
 Chaetopelma Gracile which r found preety often 
 Chaetopelma Karlamani which accodring to some its supposed to b endemic to cyprus and only exist in one area on the island.


----------



## anikafeher (Aug 15, 2010)

*poolspider Spain*

We have these spiders on a daily base in our pool. Can anyone give more information about these guys? Are they a threat to toddlers or pets? What to do in case of a bite? Is it the ischnocolus? Seems a lot like it..


----------



## syndicate (Aug 15, 2010)

lleana said:


> I was in Spain last week and I came across this guy at the bottom of the pool, after rescuing him and giving him some time to recover and dry out in the sun I moved him to a more sheltered area, and managed to get a few shots of him.
> 
> http://lleana.artinvolved.com/art/lucky_131/


That could be a Macrothele.
-Chris


----------

